# Dang grizzlies are back!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I went out on my deck this morning to see what the weather was like and looked down at my backhoe and what do you know, a grizzly! The bugger was licking up spilled fish food. Since I have a brown bear tag for this fall I'm getting excited.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

longbow said:


> I went out on my deck this morning to see what the weather was like and looked down at my backhoe and what do you know, a grizzly! The bugger was licking up spilled fish food. Since I have a brown bear tag for this fall I'm getting excited.


Stand on the roof and thump your chest!

You are like the dude in those Dr. Pepper 10 commercials.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> You are like the dude in those Dr. Pepper 10 commercials.


LOL I love those commercials!

"There's no such place as no-mans-land to me! A man just needs a place where he can be, wild and free."


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I be that was a pleasant surprise to see! Best of luck on your fall bear hunt. Please keep us updated with other sightings and harvest pics when they come this fall!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Only in Alaska....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you do arrow one next to the back hoe, move the bear to someplace more wild looking before taking the requisite pictures. Just wouldn't look right. ;-)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> If you do arrow one next to the back hoe, move the bear to someplace more wild looking before taking the requisite pictures. Just wouldn't look right. ;-)


They won't let me hunt on the property. But if they did I could use the backhoe cab as a blind.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yikes


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Now longbow, why would you want to shoot that sow for anyway....Just sayin....Big


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

bigbr said:


> Now longbow, why would you want to shoot that sow for anyway....Just sayin....Big


Actually it's a young boar. One of the aquaculturist here saw it pee by our net shed. We guessed it at three years old. Not a bear I'd shoot around here. As young as he is, he's already starting to get the forearms and the stance typical of a male Kodiak.


Here's a bear I'd shoot. He's only about 8 foot but I'd be happy with him.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok longbow I stand corrected. That bear sure has a big hindend compared to the shoulders. I guess if you guys saw him raise his leg to pee on the fire hydrant then i will have to retract all i know about bears and take up golf. 

I was up in Denali last weekend and not one calf in all the bou and moose for this time of year. We spent two days driving and glassing and did not see one calf or cub.

Big

PS will they let you shoot a Brownie on Afogneck or are you a native?


----------

